# Wire diver setup



## rlbyfd (Jan 21, 2014)

I am looking to purchase my first wire diver setup. I am looking for opinions/facts on specific products. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

My gear is locked up out in my shed so can't give specific details your looking for. I do know I have a okuma roller rod and a okuma LC reel with I think a 9 strand wire line. Nearly all my gear is okuma and have had good results with all of it. I do still have a couple diawa lc reels which have been good. One diawa was in need of repair and inspite of it being out of warranty they repaired it and sent it back free of charge. I was impressed with the service. However as I said all other gear is okuma. I don't think you can go wrong for the price point of
Okuma gear. 
Wire line has to be spolled tight.
If you don't get other responses I can go out to shed tomorrow and check exactly what my set up is. A wire line is a good addition to your fishing presentation.


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have okuma convectors 45 series. okuma blue diamond roller rods and also a dipsy rod with a twill tip. The twill tip set up is where I started as it was more economical at the time then purchasing individual roller rods


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Im rocking out with some old shimano tdr heavy action rods with added twilly tip and a pair of okuma magda pro 30lc reels. Had the outdoorsman in jenison spool them up with blood run wire. Probably have less than 70 bucks into each one. I run mag dipsies on them. Will probably update the drags this winter. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

My reel is okuma convector cv-55L okuma blue diamond roller rod, and torpedo trolling wire, 19 strand.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I have sg47lca's and lcx's with wire. 1000' fits perfectly but I could see where a little higher gear ratio could be helpful.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Low Diver:
Shimano Talora 8' roller guide rod - swap out the roller tip for a Twilli tip which reduces little curly cue pigtails in the wire.
Shimano Line Counter reel - 600 or even 700.
30# braided wire with a large snap swivel on the terminal end.
Magnum diver - with or without a snubber - set on 1 - 1 1/2 for low diver.

High Diver:
9' Shimano Talora med-heavy action rod.
Shimano 700 loaded with 30# Hi Vis (Yellow) Berkley Fireline with Palomar Knot to swivel.
Make sure you run a few wraps of mono on the spool before the Fireline as the braid will slip.
Standard size diver usually set on 3 - 3 1/2










I always ran green divers on the starboard side and orange on the port just for ease in set up. I caught just as many fish with those 2 colors as with any other colors I fished - probably more. Fish in this pic aren't the biggest but it was a Great Lakes Grand Slam - King Salmon, Coho Salmon, Lake Trout, Brown Trout and Rainbow (Steelhead) Trout. There is 1 extra in the photo only because it was a 6-man trip.


----------

